
Show HN: Coplay – synchonizing video play between browsers - Justineo
https://github.com/Justineo/coplay
======
ursidae
I've been looking for something like this, well sorta.

Many 'family' cars now come with the option of headrest ipad mounts for rear
seat entertainment. This is great, but what about when my kids want to watch
the same movie? Showing the same movie at the same exact time on two different
ipads would be solve a tremendous pain point for me, and possible lots of
other parents!

~~~
Justineo
Well unfortunately it only works on desktop Chrome and Firefox and if we do
have something on iPad that would be sweeter :)

------
moreati
Why did you write it? What are the use cases for synchronising videos like
this?

A sentence or two in your README to answer these would be handy.

~~~
Justineo
When I'm away from my girlfriend we chat through live audio and sometimes we
want to watch movies together. So if the videos syncs we can talk and make
comments as if we were together :)

------
vsakos
I'm creating something like this, but as a desktop app in java using VLC api.

There is a screenshot[1] of the current state, but it's a bit ugly since I had
to stop working on it because of my exams. The idea is to replace the
VLC+Skype combo for watching movies together with automatically syncing the
play/pause.

But there is another problem I haven't decided yet, and it's the communication
channel for chat and syncing. I'm torn between creating a server on an own VPS
or adding an IRC client to the app (since you can always find a free irc
server and create a room).

[1]: [http://i.pics.rs/jDvun](http://i.pics.rs/jDvun)

------
DanielBMarkham
One of the projects I have on my list which I'll never get around to is
distributed group karaoke using webcams. Seems like you should be able to sync
both the karaoke video out and the return feed such that you could have a
group sing-a-long experience over the web.

------
rjaco31
Does it also work for the "Live" streams on Youtube? That's the use-case in
which I could use the most this kind of synch.

~~~
Justineo
Haven't tried that...it probably won't work. I live in China so YouTube is
kinda inconvenient. I connected via VPN to test on YouTube and it should work
on most video clips.

------
michaelmior
Does this necessarily have to be a browser extension or is there any hope of
using the video provider APIs to accomplish the same thing?

~~~
Justineo
Of course it will be much easier to use if video sites like YouTube provide
this feature. But I don't thinks its that widely needed for them to put it on
the feature list.

~~~
michaelmior
What I meant to ask is if it's possible with current APIs. I know sync isn't
explicitly provided, but wondering if something could be backed together
another way.

------
kenrick95
At first, I thought the app name was "cosplay" :P

